
As the USA and UK turn away highly skilled migrants, AU and CA are capitalising - betocmn
http://www.opennetwork.net/the-new-global-talent-race/
======
neilwilson
One country's net immigration of talent is another country's brain drain.

How do developed nations expect developing nations to develop if the young
trained people just leave after being trained?

Gold coin 'remittances' don't construct a nation, and they don't continue over
time. If you've moved from Smallville to Metropolis, you'll know this. How
much do you send back?

Taking talent from developing nations is just a continuation of imperial
colonial appropriation in a new form. There are severe moral implications.

